# E Bay jetter



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anybody tried this Jetter?
Ebay has it for $1499 free shipping Honda GX390 4000 psi @ 4gpm?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Whats the catch? That seems to good to be true!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

The catch is its just a pressure washer with a nice real added and put on a cart.
If you are looking at buying it then go to blowes and buy one of their pressure washers rated the same and save some money.


----------

